# Newark to Manhattan Club help please



## pannie (Mar 9, 2006)

We will be arriving in Newark on Saturday around 5:30 p.m.  When I called the MC, they said take a taxi, as it is only $25. However, on checking with Newark airport, it appears taxi from there to MC would be more like $45+ tolls+tips+rush hour charge etc! Any suggestions for a cost-effective way of getting to the MC?  It is for hubby and myself.  Thanks. Pannie


----------



## Laurie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Airlink shared van shuttles*

www.airlinknyc.com

Door to door service, $15/person


----------



## pannie (Mar 10, 2006)

*Thanks for the information*

Thanks, Laurie. We will use Air Link.
Pannie


----------



## Blondie (Mar 11, 2006)

we just used airlink and waited AN HOUR for them to get us at the airport. Super shuttle has many more vans and were much more organized said one of the airport security people.. Airlink was, howeved, terrific on the return and picked us up at the manhattan club excacly on time  I would use super shuttle or take a hotel bus into the city and eisembark at penn or port authoprity


----------

